# 06 radio not working



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello, my aftermarket am/fm/cd radio unit stopped working. It is about 2 years old and was professionally installed. Yesterday i plugged my iphone 6 cable charger into the stereo's usb port and something went wrong. The radio stopped playing, but the radio lit up , just displaying the word ''MUSIC''. Shut off the car 3-4 times hoping to reset but remained the same. Last night about 10pm i went to go check and my car stereo light was still lit up. So i unhooked the positive battery terminal and waited , then reattatched. The vehicle starts but now the radio is completely dead with no lights and will not respond to any buttons pushed. I checked the fuse box under the hood and the fuse that says '' Audio'' looks good, so i went under to the inside driver's area of the dash to check that fusebox, but there is no fuse box Label to tell me which radio fuse to look for. Anybody have a photo or diagram of the fuse radio location? If the fuse checks out okay, is there some trick or reset i can do before taking my 2006 Xtrail to a mechanic and paying to diagnose? Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Usually those units have a tiny hole somewhere on the front in which you can stick a paper clip end to push the further tiny button inside to reset the unit. When disconnecting the battery you should always remove the negative first and then the positive and when reinstalling its positive first and then negative last. The fuse box label on the X trail is on the inside of the cover near the driver's knee. The one you want to check is for the Audio and it found on the second row from the top far right side and its a 10A.
Sounds like the acc power cord might have disconnected in the rear of your unit, and it remained powered on. Fairly easy to check. If the units fried or you fried it with the power on-off with the battery. A new one is not that expensive on Amazon to replace it, and its not that difficult a job if you are so inclined.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> Usually those units have a tiny hole somewhere on the front in which you can stick a paper clip end to push the further tiny button inside to reset the unit. When disconnecting the battery you should always remove the negative first and then the positive and when reinstalling its positive first and then negative last. The fuse box label on the X trail is on the inside of the cover near the driver's knee. The one you want to check is for the Audio and it found on the second row from the top far right side and its a 10A.
> Sounds like the acc power cord might have disconnected in the rear of your unit, and it remained powered on. Fairly easy to check. If the units fried or you fried it with the power on-off with the battery. A new one is not that expensive on Amazon to replace it, and its not that difficult a job if you are so inclined.


*hey thanks for the advice, i go and recheck it again just how you mentioned.  It was a $140 brand new stereo/bluetooth from CND Tire...hopefully not fried and just needs to be reset or a new fuse. *


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

well....no luck. I checked all the 10 amp fuses under the dash panel and all looked good. I pushed all the fuses inwards to ensure they sat firmly. I removed the battery terminals in order and reinstalled, no change. I even found that little front stereo reset hole and pushed in a few times, nothing happened. The stereo will not light up/ no power. I also pulled the deck out of it's hole and removed a few plug in wires/reinstalled, no change. Maybe i am overlooking something . Shame if this JVC unit is fried, only about 3 years old and i've never had a fried car stereo in any car or truck i've owned in over 30 years.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a drag. I had a previous unit whose screen failed after 4 and a half years and replaced it with another Chinese unit with Sat Nav that was about the same price as your JVC.
If you pulled the deck out have a closer look at the wires if they are labeled and make sure the ACC wire is well connected, as well as the black power line, however, the fact the unit was remaining on indicates it had power.
You should also check the fuse on the unit itself-- usually on the back--you may have blown that one with the positive battery hook ups.
Lastly, try doing the reset a few times and holding the pin in for 10 seconds or so. Hopefully, it will come back to life.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> That is a drag. I had a previous unit whose screen failed after 4 and a half years and replaced it with another Chinese unit with Sat Nav that was about the same price as your JVC.
> If you pulled the deck out have a closer look at the wires if they are labeled and make sure the ACC wire is well connected, as well as the black power line, however, the fact the unit was remaining on indicates it had power.
> You should also check the fuse on the unit itself-- usually on the back--you may have blown that one with the positive battery hook ups.
> Lastly, try doing the reset a few times and holding the pin in for 10 seconds or so. Hopefully, it will come back to life.


i did see the fuse at the back of the deck, pulled it out for a visual inspection and looked good. I tried the reset pinhole 3-4 times, in a variety of tries from 3 seconds to 10 or more but nothing happened. I think the deck has to have power for me to use that reset function. Last night i was Googling '' car stereo dead'' and a few helpful websites had similar info you gave me. One mentioned pulling out the deck and undoing All the connected wires and leaving them off for 15 minutes or so then reconnect them. It sometimes resets and internal memory of the electronics. Not sure if i should disconnect the battery once more before i do this, or leave battery hooked up and only disconnect car stereo connections . Sigh....i can be fine for short distances with no music, but with longer commutes and thick traffic, i really do enjoy listening to classical/jazz/radio AM talk shows to keep calm and help time pass by more quickly as i go about my travels. Eventually i get this stereo issued figured out !


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

freewayjoe said:


> Sigh....i can be fine for short distances with no music, but with longer commutes and thick traffic, i really do enjoy listening to classical/jazz/radio AM talk shows to keep calm and help time pass by more quickly as i go about my travels. Eventually i get this stereo issued figured out !


Test the fuse(or replace it) to make sure isn t blown. 


Try to chanhe your music type to System of a down, Five finger death punch or korn music to wake it up a notch.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

otomodo said:


> Test the fuse(or replace it) to make sure isn t blown.
> 
> 
> Try to chanhe your music type to System of a down, Five finger death punch or korn music to wake it up a notch.


i think i will take your advice in part and go buy a half dozen 10 amp fuses. That be the cheapest route. I am pretty sure it must be just a blown fuse as this only happened when i connect my iphone 6 charging cord to the stereo's usb charging port. Done that many times the past 3 years with no issues, but this time the stereo froze up and the displayed ''music'' all lit up. After disconnecting the battery that night and reconnecting it, the stereo just went all dead with no power to it.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

i was on Youtube watching '' how to trouble shoot a car stereo'' and a few videos mention that if your radio fuses check out good, if may be other related fuses such as the accessory fuse or cigarrette lighter fuse, interior light fuse. I pretty much checked my 10 amp radio fuses only...looks like i need to pull the other ones and see if one is blown.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

A problem with some Youtube videos is that they provide limited advice and sometimes wrong information. I doubt a fuse is your issue, and when a fuse does blow its usually an act of self-sacrifice to limit damage from a bigger underlying fault.
Sounds like your JVC unit has developed a fault related to a charging port. If you can still buy the same unit at Can Tire maybe you should try a new one as your wiring loom is already set for it. $140 is fairly cheap. Maybe it's me, but I have had a phone and a tablet rendered inoperable by defective micro USB charging ports, and also seen a blackberry freeze and require a reboot after being charged with a dollar store car plug in charger.
In my opinion, you should limit charging your phone through the car audio system only for emergencies. Too many possibilities for issues.
If you want to replace the unit yourself I would happy to guide you. Let us just hope that your ''professional install'' did not cut the OE wiring harness. If not all you need is a harness connection for Nissan available at Canadian Tire for less than $15, some twist on wiring connectors and some electrical tape. And if doing this you may as well get a proper 2 din size unit to fill up space. Amazon has some surprisingly good units for less than $150 with free delivery.
You do need your tunes after all.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

otomodo said:


> Test the fuse(or replace it) to make sure isn t blown.
> 
> 
> Try to chanhe your music type to System of a down, Five finger death punch or korn music to wake it up a notch.


Black Label Society is another good wake it up band. It's great for skiing too.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> A problem with some Youtube videos is that they provide limited advice and sometimes wrong information. I doubt a fuse is your issue, and when a fuse does blow its usually an act of self-sacrifice to limit damage from a bigger underlying fault.
> Sounds like your JVC unit has developed a fault related to a charging port. If you can still buy the same unit at Can Tire maybe you should try a new one as your wiring loom is already set for it. $140 is fairly cheap. Maybe it's me, but I have had a phone and a tablet rendered inoperable by defective micro USB charging ports, and also seen a blackberry freeze and require a reboot after being charged with a dollar store car plug in charger.
> In my opinion, you should limit charging your phone through the car audio system only for emergencies. Too many possibilities for issues.
> If you want to replace the unit yourself I would happy to guide you. Let us just hope that your ''professional install'' did not cut the OE wiring harness. If not all you need is a harness connection for Nissan available at Canadian Tire for less than $15, some twist on wiring connectors and some electrical tape. And if doing this you may as well get a proper 2 din size unit to fill up space. Amazon has some surprisingly good units for less than $150 with free delivery.
> You do need your tunes after all.


I agree with some points you made about the issues caused by charging a phone thru the stereo usb port, cheaper dollar store charging cords, etc. This JVC stereo is a Din unit, i personally did not install it, i paid a stereo shop about two years ago a $100 to install with the proper mounting bracket and connections. All worked great till few days ago i went to charge my iphone (with a proper good quality charging cord), i do not blame my installer, i just think i fried the head unit. What i can do is take out jvc unit and bring it back to the electronics supply store i bought a handful of new 10 amp mini fuses. The employee there said he was willing to bench test my jvc stereo ( just see if it powers up, not fix) for free as he said it might take only a few minutes of his time and not a big deal for him to do. Mhhhh.....i can take the unit to him without any wires and hopefully he has everything he needs to power it up because i really do not want to undo all my wires on the harness and later on be all confused/screw up my vehicle electrical system when i go to rewire it back in. If the shop can power it up for free easily, great, if not, as you mentioned...i end up buying another CND Tire jvc unit and hopefully a direct install.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

hmmm...went to go start my xtrail this morning and a completely dead battery. Wondering if i accidentally left my headlights on when i was fiddling around trying to get my car stereo to power up. I know i did not leave any doors cracked open as all 4 doors were locked tight, no response from my power key fob or my after market alarm. I did manage to easily jump start it with my brother's toyota matrix and the last 3 hours i have a battery charger hooked up to recharge my battery. Best case scenario is i goofed and left my headlights on/drained the battery. Really don't want to deal with an electrical issue and it being related to the sudden frying of my car stereo from 7-8 days ago......$$$$$$$$!!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

mmm I am wondering if your stereo that is still hooked up is draining the battery, or if the power wire to it is nicked and possibly grounding on one of the metal brackets or something weird. I really think you need to pull your head unit and probably your instrument panel so that you can inspect the wiring. 
To remove the stereo head unit, just cover the end of a flat head screw driver with electrical tape and go around the trim cover popping it off. You will then need to disconnect the electrical connectors at the rear of the heater switches and the AWD select switch, and you can work the trim cover off. Then you will see the bracket screws right and left securing the stereo. Remove those and pull the whole unit towards you, and you can disconnect the harness connectors, and whatever else you have connected such as gps wire, or video input for back up camera. Get a flash light in there and see if you cant see if something is wrong. Worse case scenario you now know how to replace the unit yourself. As for matching up the wires they tend to be colour coded making it very easy and often the purpose of the wire is written on it in faint lettering. So for example when you buy a wiring kit for Nissans at Canadian tire, there are two connectors you have to wire up ( I use twist connectors) one for the speakers and one for the head unit functions. So when you have the new head unit loom, you match up the appropriate colour wires to the Can Tire harness, and then you just plug it in.
If you want to look in deeper at the wiring fromt there, just grab your instrument panel with both hands on the front and pull it towards you. You just push it in to put it back in place.

But possibly before you do this job which is easier than you think at first, you should consider having your electrical system tested. Maybe your alternator is doing weird things. Would be good to know that it and the battery are fine.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

yes, i mentioned in one of my comments that i had pulled out my deck twice last week to inspect/disconnect wires and even changed out the 10 amp mini fuse in the back ( it was in good condition). I yanked out and inspected pretty much every mini fuse under the driver's side dash, and inspected the fuses under my hood. I unhooked the battery charger yesterday after 4 hours and my Xtrail started up fine. I re-attatched the charger and this morning i will start my car up again . My factory key fob and car alarm all seem to be working good too. I guess i could drive my truck over to the stereo install shop i originally paid to put in and either get his opinion or bite the bullet and pay him to figure out a solution. He might be cheaper and quicker then taking it directly to a mechanic shop and paying the higher hourly rates.. ....thanks for your helpful advice .


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

i found a replacement JVC double din car stereo online at Canadian Tire. Ordered one last night at 9:30 pm and got an email notice ready to go pick up. Very similar to the jvc double din i have now in my car ( the ''fried'' deck) but actually looks more simpler to use , larger clock, displays and less fussy , eye diverting radio functions. 
IN-STORE CLEARANCE
*JVC KW-R930BTS 2D Car Stereo*

(1)
4.0 out of 5 stars. 1 review
*#035-0332-8*

 SHOP ALL 










Click or tap to zoom

































*Was $189.99
*Now $99.88*







*IN-STORE
10 in stock*
i think pretty good price. Still not sure if my original JVC deck is fried, i set it aside and have it checked out somewhere. New on is $113 with tax, has good online user reviews and i can't afford to go buy a $300-600 double din anyways. Hoping since it is similar to my old deck i can simply unhook wires and reconnect to this new one, same harness etc. I will take a video and photos of the old deck wired up before i start incase i screw up and can't remember what wire should go to where.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

anybody else still using the stock speakers on their Xtrail? I'm no audiophile expert, i just know what i personally like in my car deck and if the speakers sound rich enough in sound to my ears, i think the stock speakers have held up very well for a soon to be 14 year old vehicle. No rattling, distortion, crackling or cutting out, just decent clean sound for what it is. Actually, maybe my bad luck, but when i was younger and bought aftermarket car speakers/tweeters for my previous cars, they seemed to develop issues shortly after. Seems like the original factory installed speakers were always more long lasting and less problematic........any of you guys still running stock speakers? My stock stereo is still good and functions fine......might have to get that outta storage if it comes down to that.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I've got stock speakers and stereo. My left rear speaker just started doing some really weird stuff. It's making strange noises occasionally even when the radio is turned off. I think it's a ground issue. Too cold to deal with now.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

X-hale said:


> I've got stock speakers and stereo. My left rear speaker just started doing some really weird stuff. It's making strange noises occasionally even when the radio is turned off. I think it's a ground issue. Too cold to deal with now.


Lol

I hear parasites when the rear wiper is activated, with the radio volume down. 

Still running oem speakers and radio cassette here.


----------

